# DTG KIOSK 2- Printing Issue Please Help



## rhymes007 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello Guys,
 I am having an issue again with my dtg kiosk 2 printer, I spilled a bit of white ink on the encoder strip while shaking the white ink, I didn't realize the cap was not closed. However I removed the encoder strip with that spring hook and cleaned with alcohol swabs. So, after initializing the printer I did 6-7 head cleanings, run the nozzle check and every nozzles were firing perfectly. 
Now, the error is when I print anything, the head prints white underbase really fast and starts printing "blue lines". 
I do not know where the problem is and how to fix, also there was some blue ink dropping from the head on the bedtray.

I did alot of try but still the head is printing blue lines.

I also clicked the picture of encoder strip and its spring hook after attaching it." May be its loose"? the encoder strip is just 2 months old and it looks brand new. Please see the video shared on jumpshare.
https://jumpshare.com/b/lhhrtwzFIokBotvEp634


----------

